# Staff Sgt. Shane S. Barnard



## HKphooey (May 21, 2010)

Staff Sgt. Shane S. Barnard, 38, of Desmet, S.D., died May 19 in Zabul Province, Afghanistan, of wounds sustained when he stepped on a secondary improvised explosive device.  He was assigned to the 3rd Ordnance Battalion (Explosive Ordnance Detachment), Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Wash.


----------



## seasoned (May 21, 2010)

.


----------



## terryl965 (May 21, 2010)

.


----------



## stickarts (May 21, 2010)

.


----------



## Tez3 (May 21, 2010)

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2010)

.


----------

